# Nice freebie to lighten photos.



## terra (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, I know.... we've all used so many different types of software to enhance photos and after a while, it can become a chore.   I'm "Photoshop Challenged" and don't have the skills to use it to its full potential. 

Here is a program known as, "Brightness Guide",  quite easy to use and it  delivers amazing results.  It can brighten a dark photo without touching the areas that are already light enough.  It's not Photoshop and doesn't pretend to be but don't let that get in the way.
 My learning curve was about 2 minutes.... now I'm wading through my collection of pics and fixing the dark ones.

This is a nice freebie for 24 hours only from the site know as, "Give Away Of The Day".
  Each day, they have a different freebie on offer that normally sells for lotsa dollars.  Completely safe and genuine site.... I've been using it for years. 
 Not all of their daily offerings are worth downloading but sometimes, one pops up as good as this one. 


http://www.giveawayoftheday.com/brightness-guide/


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Terra

Another one to add to the collection


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Tezza, can't use it at present, got too many things half done already to add more but have kept the product link for 'ron'.


----------

